# Rate the new star wars movie



## JohnT (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok, 

So I was not one of those that was smart enough to purchase movie tickets early. This means that I will probably not go see the movie for several weeks.

With this in mind, I set up this thread (I know it is a little early) so that folks that have seen the movie can give their opinion. 

If it isn't too much trouble, when you have seen the move, please rate the movie on a scale of 1 to 10 (1 being "horrible" and 10 being "awesome")...
Do not post any spoilers!!!!!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

When is it coming out on DVD, ala Netflix?

The closest movie theater to me is 75 miles away, and they won't let my dog watch it with me. I'll keep my $9 (is that what a new movie cost these days?).


----------



## JohnT (Dec 16, 2015)

Not sure about your location.. 75 miles??? sheeeesh, you must really live out there (and I do not mean that as a bad thing!). Around here, movies got a whole lot more expensive...

Ticket - $15, 
popcorn - $9.50
Soda - $4.50
Parking - $8.00

Total: $37.00 (and that is if I go to the movie alone).


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 16, 2015)

Liked the first one, didnt like any others. Probably wont go to see this one.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 16, 2015)

DoctorCAD said:


> Liked the first one, didnt like any others. Probably wont go to see this one.



First, as in 1977? Me too -- that is the only one I have ever seen!


----------



## Brian55 (Dec 16, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> First, as in 1977? Me too -- that is the only one I have ever seen!



I'd recommend the second movie from 1980 as well, it's as good or better than the first. The rest of them all vary from cheesy to just plain bad. Maybe they finally turned it around with the new one, but I'm not holding out much hope...


----------



## JohnT (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree, the sequels did seem a bit cheesy. I think that this was because they noticed that their largest fan base for the very first movie were kids to early teens. I think that this affected the other movies so that they could be more geared toward their fan base (hence the use of puppets). 

I do not think that this will be the case for this movie. First, it is being directed by JJ Abrams. I do not thank that this guy has ever produced or directed a cheesy movie. Most of what he has worked on has been pretty cool. 

also, I have heard that this movie will be geared more toward the existing fan base (adults) and a new fan base of video gamers. In other words, more fast paced and exciting.

I am hopeful, but unsure how this movie will play. Hence the poll...


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 17, 2015)

I will post tonight.

Steve


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 17, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> First, as in 1977? Me too -- that is the only one I have ever seen!



Yep. Thats the one.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> I will post tonight.
> 
> Steve


 
That's the Spirit Steve!!!!!


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 17, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Not sure about your location.. 75 miles??? sheeeesh, you must really live out there (and I do not mean that as a bad thing!). Around here, movies got a whole lot more expensive...
> 
> Ticket - $15,
> popcorn - $9.50
> ...




Boy, am I ever glad I live in Missouri.

Ticket - 10.25 (well actually that's 2 tickets, albeit at the 10 AM show)
Popcorn & soda - $12 - Swimming pool size of both
Parking - in parking garage just steps from the theater - Free

So yeah, living right outside of St. Louis does have it's benefits.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 17, 2015)

We typically are around $10 for matinees and 12 or more for 'regular' times. Parking typically a free perk. I was amazed to find I could get my Star Wars tix for $6.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 17, 2015)

Just waiting. 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 26411
> 
> Just waiting.
> 
> Steve



Looks like you have a good seat though!!


----------



## dralarms (Dec 17, 2015)

I was going tonight, my son bought tickets for him and his wife. She said not only no but heck no, so he invited me. 

Well today at work I stepped wrong and messed my foot up, pretty sore but nothing broke as far as I can tell.

But had to cancel on my son. He got a refund on his tickets and we will go at a later date.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 17, 2015)

You WILL NOT be disappointed!
So many things I want to say but will not


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 17, 2015)

10 out of 10 JJ did a fantastic job


----------



## JohnT (Dec 18, 2015)

As a side bar.. 

Did anyone watch last night's episode of The Big Bang Theory??? 

Hysterical!


----------



## benaway (Dec 18, 2015)

Have not seen the new star wars

this is what I remember about the original Star Wars
I used to muck out horse stall's, go shovel a load of sand into a truck bed,
sand the stall for $20.00 each.

Pick up Susan ____ go to pizza hut, medium pepperoni and a pitcher of beer
and tickets to the show and gas for the truck.
$20.00

after the movie, we would meet friends in the woods at a bonfire, 
for a little get together


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep, that there was funny!









JohnT said:


> As a side bar..
> 
> Did anyone watch last night's episode of The Big Bang Theory???
> 
> Hysterical!


----------



## richmke (Dec 18, 2015)

At my local movie house, you can pre-buy VIP certificates for $8.50 each, and when you buy a pair, you get a $3.00 food voucher. The certificate is good for any move (including new releases). They are also good for the Ultrascreen (72x31), which is about the same as real IMAX (72x53), and a lot bigger than jr IMAX (some as small as 50 feet wide). Jumbo Popcorn and Drink combo is $13.50 ($10.50 next of the coupon). Free parking.

We will see the new Star Wars next week when the kids are home. The movie is getting 95% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 18, 2015)

Now that I have had some time to review,
No Spoilers trust me,
If you were a fan of the original three, you will not be disappointed.
There are visual scenes that just make you go WOW!
Obviously when Han appears there were loud cheers (Chewie too)
Surprisingly you will find yourself laughing several times throughout. You are on the edge of seat in the middle to last portions of movie.
Lots of action lots.
Many times I did get Goosebumps yeah I know Man up. But this is Star Wars were talking here.
One negative for me, but not movies fault rather the theater I saw it in, the audio did not live up to what I had expected. Hopefully everyone will be able to see, hear and feel what JJ brings to the screen. 
There are so many possibilities that open up for the future movies too!
Lastly, yes I do plan on seeing it again maybe this time in IMAX, just not a big fan of 3D.

Steve


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 18, 2015)

My Son saw it last night at an IMAX theater with a friend for his 17th Birthday present. He gave it a 10 out of 10. Some of the twists in the plot were unexpected and saddened him, but that's what made it good in his opinion. He also said you need to have watched the previous ones to get some of the humor.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 18, 2015)

My little one was under the weather this morning, so I stayed home from work today. Watched Attack of the Clones and Revenge of the Sith. 'Sith' was the only one I hadn't seen all of. I know a lot of people knock the prequels, but I enjoyed that 3rd one, and thought Clones was decent too. Prequels are out of the way and we will all watch the original three over the next 3 days. Then The Force Awakens on Tuesday.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 18, 2015)

Just bought tickets on line to see it Sunday morning. Still lots of seats open. That surprised me a little bit.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 18, 2015)

You will not be disappointed


----------



## dralarms (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 18, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> You will not be disappointed



With that avatar, I believe you meant to say: "Disappointed you will not be."


----------



## Matty_Kay (Dec 19, 2015)

I saw the movie last night and thought it was fantastic. It caters to both old star wars junkies like myself as well as a new generation of young fans. Tons of action, strong character development and endless storyline possibilities for Episode 8!


----------



## dralarms (Dec 19, 2015)

Absolutely a 10 outta 10. JJ did good


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 20, 2015)

I would give it a 9 out of 10. I also would like to read the original script that Lucas wrote and that was rejected.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Dec 20, 2015)

238 million in ticket sales (so far) and only 2 votes? Movie fans we are not.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 20, 2015)

I expected a bigger number. I guess they haven't tallied Sunday's sales yet...


----------



## WI_Wino (Dec 21, 2015)

8/10 for me. V was better but this one was good. Can't wait for the next two. Oh and tickets were $5.50 for an 845 am showing. Popcorn and pop would have been $14. I passed.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 21, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> 238 million in ticket sales (so far) and only 2 votes? Movie fans we are not.




I'm on an iPad and can't see the survey. I image there are a lot of us out there.

I thought it was very good, more in the old style of SW. But, the battle scenes were wildly better. The problem I have with the last three (episodes 1 - 3) were not present in #7. Still, all of this was vaguely familiar and I was hoping for something a little more than what I got.

On a scale - better than Episode III (best of the prequels), not as good as Episode IV (best of the originals). Harrison Ford was a little too stiff for my liking. But generally, it was more character-driven than the prequels.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 22, 2015)

Waiting for Netflix.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2015)

Believe it or not, you can already preorder the movie on Amazon...


----------



## dralarms (Dec 22, 2015)

Larryh86GT said:


> Waiting for Netflix.



I'd love to have those


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 22, 2015)

9/10 for me. Was kidding with our neighbors who went with us that there could have been 1 or 2 movies between VI and VII. They filled in the gaps very well, but I thought it would have been interesting to see some of the developments. Really enjoyed it though and can't wait for the next one.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 2, 2016)

Saw it last night finally. Got in to a late afternoon matinee for $7.50. Stadium seats, THX sound. Enjoyed it very much I did...... LOL

Only gets an 8 or 8.5 max. Great visuals, but it borrowed too much from the original to rate it higher, come on guys certainly you can come up with a NEWer and better WMD than a rehashed ..........

If you are a SCi-Fi fan and have not seen "The Martian" We just watched that a few nights ago and that was a 10 outa 10 for me!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 2, 2016)

Going to see it tomorrow afternoon (IMAX/3D).. will rate it soon!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jan 2, 2016)

I have not seen it either yet. We plan to soon. My oldest daughter (10 years old) wants to see it also. I made a deal with her as soon as she saw the other 6 we would go. We finished the last one yesterday. She is hooked forever I think. Hoping next Saturday in the morning.

Jeremy


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2016)

Just got out of the movie.. got to give credit to JJ! It was pretty freak in awesome! I give it at least 9 myself!


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok, without spoiling anything for anyone who hasn't seen it yet, in the last scene, does anyone else think that she's his daughter?


----------



## dralarms (Jan 3, 2016)

knifemaker said:


> Ok, without spoiling anything for anyone who hasn't seen it yet, in the last scene, does anyone else think that she's his daughter?



Nope. That's Bens sister


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2016)

Nope, cousin.




dralarms said:


> Nope. That's Bens sister


----------



## dralarms (Jan 3, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Nope, cousin.



Not a cording to the original story line. They had a set of twins. Cousin would indicate Luke has a child and I don't remember that being the case 

I may be wrong, been known to happen in the past once or twice.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 3, 2016)

I am pretty sure that JJ Abrams decided not to follow "the original" storyline going forward.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2016)

Its all over the internet and even exclaimed at the end of the new PS4 Game. They are cousins. She is indeed the daughter of the person at the end of the movie. JJ did NOT follow the original storyline and that is why Lucas was PO'd and called Disney a bunch of "slave traders".....


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 4, 2016)

You realize this is fictional, right?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 4, 2016)

well, at least it was nice to see that Han Solo got Leia'ed!!!! LOL


----------



## dralarms (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, I get it, but where is Bens twin?

And JohnT, you're so bad.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 7, 2016)

Unreal what JohnT posted on prices. Wife and I saw the movie two weekends ago, two large Cokes, two large popcorns at the local small-town theater and the total bill was $25.

I call it "Star Wars: The Cashflow Awakens." 

Gave it a 10 in the poll. This one will be added to the original three (which are on VHS) in my collection.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Unreal what JohnT posted on prices. Wife and I saw the movie two weekends ago, two large Cokes, two large popcorns at the local small-town theater and the total bill was $25.
> 
> I call it "Star Wars: The Cashflow Awakens."
> 
> Gave it a 10 in the poll. This one will be added to the original three (which are on VHS) in my collection.


 
It was in IMAX 3D. Perhaps this was more expensive than a regular theater?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2016)

Other funny ones...


----------



## jswordy (Jan 8, 2016)

JohnT said:


> It was in IMAX 3D. Perhaps this was more expensive than a regular theater?



Yep. I could have seen it in the nearby big city at an IMAX, decided to take the short drive to the small town instead.


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 8, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> You realize this is fictional, right?



But this is what makes it so much fun!


----------

